# earth and ancestors and Historical nomads



## Kenn Lee (Aug 6, 2012)

I take time to thank the great spirits and show respect to the moon every day.
Take time to admire natures power and beauty.
Think about how there is no coinsidence. Fate?
What kind of beliefs and rituals are active still in you?
I have seen alot of evidence of spiritual activity in my travels.

WHATCHA THINK>?


----------



## Kenn Lee (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## ped (Aug 6, 2012)

I think the idea of a predetermined life, or fate, is repugnant.


----------



## Kenn Lee (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah. I am ready to believe almost anything at this point though.


----------



## Noble Savage (Aug 6, 2012)

By law we are nomadic hunter/gatherers designed that away to help keep balance in the plant and animal populations. When we become civilized, settle and thrive we become overpopulated and deplete natural resources causing nature to to institute control measures.


----------



## Kenn Lee (Aug 6, 2012)

And ownce it goes too far the eventuall destructive force of human nature will take over and it will go back i think. of course in a more advanced nomadic way.


----------



## Noble Savage (Aug 6, 2012)

Mother Nature for sure uses the destructiveness of human nature to control humans like she uses a hail storm to prune the forest canopy.

We try to use nature instead of allowing it to use us as the law intended.


----------



## ped (Aug 6, 2012)

Anthropic mania - It isn't deliberate, it's just that if it were any other we wouldn't be here.


----------



## Kenn Lee (Aug 6, 2012)

Spiriuality and Humanity alwalys leads to paradox.


----------



## ped (Aug 7, 2012)

Kenn Lee said:


> Spiriuality and Humanity alwalys leads to paradox.


 
Nope just natural selection. We just have to learn to accept the fact that life is arbitrary, precarious and insignificant. If we could do that we might learn to take care of the planet a little more instead of thinking sky daddy gave it to us to destroy like a spoiled child.


----------



## Kenn Lee (Aug 7, 2012)

natural selection at this point is slavery for the dollar. Doesnt seem so natural.


----------



## Kenn Lee (Aug 7, 2012)

But what do you guys pay respect to? As a higher power? Do you feel spiritual power when you are on your travels?


----------



## ped (Aug 7, 2012)

Actuality


----------



## Kenn Lee (Aug 7, 2012)

I can respect that.


----------



## ped (Aug 7, 2012)

Kenn Lee said:


> I can respect that.


 
The universe is much more mindblowing that anything metaphysics can dream up


----------

